# Room For 2 Next Week



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm fishing Tuesday, Wednesday, and probably Thursday next week and have room for 2 each day. This will be LTJ (light tackle jigging) for rock so all you need is a 6 1/2 spinning rod with around 12# to 14# line and some florocarbon leader around 20# test. Will be jigging Stingsilvers, Trout Bombs, Storms, BA's on 1/2 oz head. I usually jig these with a fly of some sort (usually a Clouser Minnow) about 18" up as a stinger. Will leave my pier at Bowleys Marina around 5:30 AM and return around noon. Just chip in on the gas and bring your own eats and drinks. No hard liquor or drugs of any kind allowed on board. Please wear either boat shoes or shoes with non marking soles.

Please respond with PM or call me at home any evening after 6:00PM @ 410-235-4762.

Monday and Friday are my crabbing days and the weekends are for family.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

See boating board. Clyde can you redirect this to the Boating Board. Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

97 views and only 1 taker so far. Guess it's hard for a lot of guys to fish during the week. Either that or LTJ scares people off.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't think its the LYJ ... its eatither "No hard Liquor Policy"  Or the dreaded No marking shoes policy     

Weekdays are hard for most people. Please don't stop the invites ... I would love to fish with you (and learn from you) some day. The next 3 weeks are busy ... everyone else is on vacation and I have to cover for them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I don't think its the LYJ ... its eatither "No hard Liquor Policy"  Or the dreaded No marking shoes policy
> 
> Weekdays are hard for most people. Please don't stop the invites ... I would love to fish with you (and learn from you) some day. The next 3 weeks are busy ... everyone else is on vacation and I have to cover for them.


Not a problem. This is pretty much my schedule until I put the boat up for the winter. The only thing that changes is the I'll also be fishing the weekends come October. That's when the fall pattern really turns on for rock in the upper bay. Then we find them schooled up and on or near the surface. It's a blast.


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

I would like to go out with you some time. I am new to saltwater fishing, so i pretty much have only done bottom rigging, but i have other tackle, just not sure i am using it right. I have been bored out of my mind all summer. The only thing is my 9 y/o daughter would have to come with me. She is a pretty good fisherkid though. Going on vacate to South Georgia next week, but maybe I could get up with you after?


Oops just realized you are in MD, little far for me to go.  Good luck in finding fishing buddies......


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea Baltimore would be a long drive. Anyway your daughter would have been more than welcome.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Still have room for 1 on Wed and 2 on Thurs. Tues. is full.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Eric: 

I would enjoy a day on the water with ya.
Maybe in a week or two if you have time open?
How is married life treating you?

Jef


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Jeff, Who's Eric? My name is Nick if that's who you mean. I'd be happy to have you on board whenever you're ready. For 41 yrs married life has been good. 17 months of retirement takes getting used to but I'm working on it.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

catman said:


> Hey Jeff, Who's Eric? My name is Nick if that's who you mean. I'd be happy to have you on board whenever you're ready. For 41 yrs married life has been good. 17 months of retirement takes getting used to but I'm working on it.



Probably opti-recti-mitis on my part. Having my head up my a$$ makes it hard to see who I'm writing to. Werkin' 60 hours a week takes a toll on the mind...


----------

